# Grimzags 150 model countdown. MISSION COMPLETE!!!



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

Well i've been away from the site for a while and it seemed time for me to try and get back into the swing of things.
As any one of you who has tried to follow one of my plogs before will know i'm notoriously bad at sticking to projects and get distracted very quickly. Every so often i set myself a mission "paint army x", complete units before a certain date. I always end up falling off the wagon and then can't get back into the swing of painting.

This year i've decided to go easy on myself and set only 1 mission with an entire year to get it done. 

Paint 150 models.

Now for the sake of this plog, a model is any complete vehicle, base of small monsters, single monster, individual figure or piece of terrain. Yes i could complete it by just smashing through individual characters but that kinda defeats the point. I've also still got no fewer than 10 superheavies floating around at various stages of completion so i'm hoping at least one of these will be finished but it's not necisary. 

I want to clear the backlog a little and at this point i don't care if i'm clearing Heroquest, DnD, 40k, Warmachine, Relics, Space crusade, Inquisitor or Malifaux.

That said i'll be tracking what i have painted here at the same time so that we can track where my focus has been this year. 

So without further ado here are my first 2 models of the year. Sorry about the picture quality, i can't find my camera so it was up to my phone.

Mogar "The Bear" Michaels; a half Giant fighting out of the southern deserts. 
Age: 24
Height: 7'6"
Weight: 384 pounds
Fighting Style: Psionic Boxing


















Second is a classic Ral Partha Giant model that i've had sat around for a while. This model is actually 4 years older than i am. 1979.












Totals
DnD
Heroes: 1
Monsters: 1

148 remaining​


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Great path to follow if you are a project jumper Grim, anything getting painted is better than just staring at a particular army with a block.

Look forward to seeing a random mix of minis


----------



## Matcap (Aug 23, 2012)

As someone with a horrid backlog, I applaud this project! Looking forward to your stuff. k:


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

I applaud this plog and the ambition - Good luck my friend :good:


----------



## Relise (Nov 27, 2011)

GrimzagGorwazza said:


> I want to clear the backlog a little and at this point i don't care if i'm clearing Heroquest, DnD, 40k, Warmachine, Relics, Space crusade, Inquisitor or Malifaux.


Ohh Relics - I'm just getting to the end of my Orcnar backlog - just 1 Niwian to go! 

What have you got?

Ill certainly be keeping an eye out for your updates.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Greetings fellow Backlogger!

I shall watch your progress with great interest! :good:


----------



## SonofVulkan (Apr 14, 2010)

Good luck with your 150 project. Swapping and changing is probably the best way to keep your painting enthusiasm going.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

Viscount Vash said:


> Great path to follow if you are a project jumper Grim, anything getting painted is better than just staring at a particular army with a block.
> 
> Look forward to seeing a random mix of minis





Matcap said:


> As someone with a horrid backlog, I applaud this project! Looking forward to your stuff. k:





Nordicus said:


> I applaud this plog and the ambition - Good luck my friend :good:





Relise said:


> Ohh Relics - I'm just getting to the end of my Orcnar backlog - just 1 Niwian to go!
> 
> What have you got?
> 
> Ill certainly be keeping an eye out for your updates.





Tawa said:


> Greetings fellow Backlogger!
> 
> I shall watch your progress with great interest! :good:





SonofVulkan said:


> Good luck with your 150 project. Swapping and changing is probably the best way to keep your painting enthusiasm going.



Wow thanks guys, ill be trying to get my partially built/painted stuff out of the way first I think. Of which there are many. I'm also on a bit of a fantasy kick at the moment, there are a couple of minotaurs looking at me now. 

As for the relics, I'm not sure what they are called, they look like napoleonic sackboys. I picked them up on a whim cause I liked the models. 

Without further ado here are six heroquest zombies that are now clear of the shelf of shame. 









Totals
Dnd
Hero:1
Monsters:1

Heroquest
Monsters:6

142 remain


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

Excellent idea Grimzag, best of luck to you and if you get through another four and a half this month, you'll be on track for an excellent 12.5 models a month ratio, pleasing every statistician (there must be some) around on heresy!


----------



## Relise (Nov 27, 2011)

GrimzagGorwazza said:


> As for the relics, I'm not sure what they are called, they look like napoleonic sackboys. I picked them up on a whim cause I liked the models.


:grin: Britanans - They are excellent figures. It's a cracking game so I would suggest giving it a go if you get chance. It's pretty simple and quick to play.

Good luck with the rest of the backlog :good:


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

Iraqiel said:


> Excellent idea Grimzag, best of luck to you and if you get through another four and a half this month, you'll be on track for an excellent 12.5 models a month ratio, pleasing every statistician (there must be some) around on heresy!


Well i didin't manage the ratio, maybe i can catch up a little this month.



Relise said:


> :grin: Britanans - They are excellent figures. It's a cracking game so I would suggest giving it a go if you get chance. It's pretty simple and quick to play.
> 
> Good luck with the rest of the backlog :good:


I'll definately be trying to get the Britanans done at some point, the problem is that no one in my gaming grop plays so they are more likely to end up as display pieces  . Ah well.



















Right i managed to get a combat squad of White panthers finished. I was dissapointed with how the decals loked on the last squad i did so with these i freehanded the chapter badge. The other half of this tac squad is nearly completely blocked out so they might be up soon, i feel like trying to get a bit of a head start whilst i have some time off this month though so with that in mind i might try to blitz through a load of scenary that i have sat around. It's quicker to paint than infantry squads (especially marines) and should give me enough of a head start to tackle a couple of my larger projects. 

Totals
Dnd
Hero:1
Monsters:1

Heroquest
Monsters:6

40k
White Panthers: 5

137 remain


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

OKay as i mentioned, i'm going to try to smash out some quantity this month to try and give me some breathing room for later in the year. With that in mind i've managed to paint up a fair amount of terrain. 


















Nine models in total with a possible tenth on the way, i've also started slogging through a large 20 boy feral ork unit that's been sat in a storage tub for a few years now. I'm hoping to get them done before the end of the month, 15 days to get 20 boys done....it might just be possible.



Totals
Dnd
Hero:1
Monsters:1

Heroquest
Monsters:6

40k
White Panthers: 5

Terrain: 9
128 remain


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

Nice work, both the white panthers and all that scrap yard esque terrain look fantastic. You are definitely putting the prolific painting hands on for this month!


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

at this rate you shouldve upped your model count to 200. Nice to see that its all quality work.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

Iraqiel said:


> Nice work, both the white panthers and all that scrap yard esque terrain look fantastic. You are definitely putting the prolific painting hands on for this month!


It's the second set of scrapyard stuff i've put together for my board, the Demonscape terrain on the whole is great. I've never found a mould line on anything that i've put together from them. If Demonscape ever got a licence for creating forge world models i would be all over it. I'm hoping that i can steamroll through my 21 (i found an extra one) orks to really give me a headstart for the rest of the year.



SwedeMarine said:


> at this rate you shouldve upped your model count to 200. Nice to see that its all quality work.


I was going to set it a little higher but the main problem i've got is that sooner or later i'll run out of models that are completely constructed. If i can get a big enough headstart i'll be able to put some focus on a superheavy or two. Even painting vehicles means more work than i've been doing for these because i mostly have ork vehicles constructed and they all have exposed crew that will need paint. 


Ok Enough talking...more painting. 

The last piece of terrain i promised in my last message is done. Some nice mysteriously glowing obelisks.









Also the first of my orks, one Nob (who i will rename as i got confused as to which notes i should have been reading with the naming guide i created) and a shoota boy who just seems to have randomly appeared in my slugga boy box.


















That means that I've just hit the 12.5 per month target for Feb and caught up the missing ones from Jan. 

Totals
DnD
Heroes:1
Monsters:1

Heroquest
Monsters:6

40k
White panthers:5
Orks:2

Terrain:10

125 remain : 1/6th completed


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

An Ork in a Roman helmet. Class! :laugh: :good:


----------



## SonofVulkan (Apr 14, 2010)

Love the scrap yard terrain, very nice. Keep up the good work with the model count.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

Tawa said:


> An Ork in a Roman helmet. Class! :laugh: :good:


Would you believe that he used to be a bloodbowl plastic orc. I redid the helmet cause i had several with the origional spike in the army already.



SonofVulkan said:


> Love the scrap yard terrain, very nice. Keep up the good work with the model count.


Cheers bud.

Time for another update.

Voila! nine orks completed, i was going to do twenty but i decided at around about six that i wasn't in the mood to do all twenty in one go so i got the squad up to legal size (with the nob from the previous post) and now i'll move onto something different. 











four more and i've already finished my March models.

Totals
DnD
Heroes:1
Monsters:1

Heroquest
Monsters:6

40k
White panthers:5
Orks:11

Terrain:10

116 remain


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

GrimzagGorwazza said:


> Would you believe that he used to be a bloodbowl plastic orc. I redid the helmet cause i had several with the origional spike in the army already.


Having looked closer at the face, yes I would. Nice work! :good:


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

So after giving myself a month headstart by getting almost all of my march models done in February....i proceeded to only do a single model in March and put myself behind by three models....nice work Grim.










Well at least my Dwarf Wizard is done.
I've got a couple of others on the burner, might get another few done in the next couple of days. 

Totals
DnD
Heroes:2
Monsters:1

Heroquest
Monsters:6

40k
White panthers:5
Orks:11

Terrain:10

115 remain


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

Okay I've been AFP (away from paintbrush) for far too long but now I'm back working in a modelling shop and my creative juices are flowing. After I mopped them up I sat down, blew the dust and cobwebs off of my modelling gear and dived right in. Now for this challenge I should be somewhere between 75-88 models completed by the end of this month to be on track. I'm actually only at 35. with that in mind I'm changing my rules a little. from this day forth vehicle crew who are removable, and therefore need to be fully painted, count towards my targets. This'll allow me to try and catch up whilst also making it possible for me to get a couple of larger projects done.
So here is my update, everything here was painted in the last 3 days, I'm hoping to smash through some more this week.

First up some crew for my ork superbomma. I was making them detachable so that the vehicle could be removed from the base and used as terrain when I build my ork landing strip.
















Next up, age of sigmar has gotten me thinking. Basically after reading the rules games workshop came over and said to me. "hey I got you a present, it's a free rulebook. Oh and also you now have a warhammer fantasy army because I don't care about bases anymore. All those dnd zombies and skeletons are now a vampire counts army. Have fun"
With those words of encouragement I went mad and pulled every undead that I could find our of my reaper bones kickstarter box. They've been sat around for too long and this is the perfect opportunity to get some of them painted, even if the mummy and skeletons archers aren't usable i'll get them done and into my dnd cabinet.
First I attacked some dnd dungeon furniture. I'm going to count the candelabras as one model. 








Next I managed to complete this shady looking ghost.








Finally I decided to get some giant beetles done, just because they were there.









I'll add a total count next time. Copying is hard with a touch pad. 

Totals painted = 44


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

I'm back with another exciting update.
THis week i have been mostly painting undead. So far i've done five skeletons, 2 of which will be for dnd not upcoming vampire count army as their bows aren't available to me, and five zombies. 

















There are another 2 zomz and 1 bone on the spray table but i might wait with them untill i''ve smashed through some of the other odds and ends that are sat around.
Also managed to finish off a spirit host.









Totals
40k
Orks:14
White Panthers:5

DnD
Monsters:5
Heroes:2

Warhammer Fantasy
Vampire counts:10

Heroquest
Monsters:6

Terrain:13

Models remaining: 95


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

Back again, hopefully i''l be updating again on Sunday. Really got the painting bug and I intend to use it.
First up 2 more reaper zombies, not a fan of these guys, the sculpt is a pain to decipher and I always feel like they look like melted wax works. Thrower reaper bones zombies are much nicer to deal with.










now because i felt cheap about chucking up more reaper zombs i decided I would put some real time into the final guy that I needed to create a block of 30 infantry. 

















He's from impact miniatures Chibi adventures range and if I'm honest, was great fun to paint. The flat open areas more or less beg you to practice your wet blend and the huge head meant I could try something different with the eyes. I searched for zombie eyes on Google, found a result I liked and tried to emulate it. I'm pretty sure there is a skeleton amongst the minis that I got from supporting their kickstaeter so I might add him to the smelly unit I'm still building up. 


So with these 3 done I based everyone up the same, built a movement tray and voilà, 30 shambling, hungry flesh eaters. Please note that the rest of these zombs were painted for roleplay games and were painted by about 7 different people of varying skill.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

I'm back and I've set myself a mini incentive. If I can get my models back on track to hit target by the end of the month then I'm allowed, my girlfriend says, to buy either a forgeworld LR Achilles or a pile of gubbins that I've had my eyes on at my local hobby store. If I had been sticking to target I should be at 100 models a the end of August, instead I'm at 58. So that's 42 still to do in a month. 









To make it a little easier I've been smashing through some of the skellies I've got knocking around. With these 14 bone bags finished, my 30 strong spear unit is complete. I've another 10 swordsmen waiting in the wings. once all the skeletons are done i'll move onto the bomber crew and then my secret unit for the painting deathmatch this month.



Totals
40k
Orks:14
White Panthers:5

DnD
Monsters:5
Heroes:2

Warhammer Fantasy
Vampire counts:27

Heroquest
Monsters:6

Terrain:13

Models remaining: 78


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

well it's the moment I know you've all been waiting for. that's right, it's update time. And because I don't think I've bored you enough, it's more skellies. on the plus side i only need to paint one more and the unit is complete. and I promise after that, no more undead and no terrain this month. 






































Model totals
40k
Orks: 14
White Panthers: 5
DND
Monsters: 5
Heroes: 2
Age of Sigmar
Vampire counts: 37
Heroquest
Monsters: 6
Terrain: 13
Models remaining : 68


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

Back again, did you miss me? 
I'm working hard on my bomma at he moment and the sad thing is that he crew are the single biggest obstacle to overcome. With a view to get the thing finally complete I've managed to knock out another waist gunner and the two removable grot crew who are messing around on the wing. only the pilot, bombardier, last waist gunner, hubcaps and cockpit left to paint and I can call the project done, which will score me another 4 models towards my target. Then I only need 8 more this month to be back on track to hit 150 by the year end.
Waist gunner 









Grot crew










Model totals
40k
Orks: 17
White Panthers: 5
DND
Monsters: 5
Heroes: 2
Age of Sigmar
Vampire counts: 37
Heroquest
Monsters: 6
Terrain: 13
Models remaining : 65


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

Hey good progress Grim! Who makes those skallingtons, I really like their lines more than some rival types... 

What is that bomber, a custom made one?


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

Iraqiel said:


> Hey good progress Grim! Who makes those skallingtons, I really like their lines more than some rival types...
> 
> What is that bomber, a custom made one?


Hi Iraqiel, thanks for stopping by. Offer you a cup of tea or coffee whilst you're here? 
The skellies are from war games factory. They had loads of posability but were incredibly fine, I dropped more arms and had to repair more limbs that had fallen off than I would like to admit. They're closer in scale to the old gw plastic skellies than the new ones.

The bomber, "Gross Miss Konduct" started as a 1/48 scale airfix b-17 flying fortress. I've been chipping away at it for nearly 5 years now and the end is nearly in sight. Here are some wider shots. These were taken pre grots and I'm rebuilding the cockpit presently. Note the SM dread added for scale comparison.



















Current wingspan is 26" and length is 22" she's a little bit monstrous.


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

Ahhhhh that does my aging heart good to see such an orky conversion underway! 

Great stuff Grim, I'd love to play a game with my guardsmen desperately running for cover or trying to shoot that out of the sky before it drops a looted deathstrike missile or two along with a hail of dakka on their heads.

+ Rep, when I can give it to you once again.

Also, ta, Earl Grey for me thanks.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

Iraqiel said:


> Ahhhhh that does my aging heart good to see such an orky conversion underway!
> 
> Great stuff Grim, I'd love to play a game with my guardsmen desperately running for cover or trying to shoot that out of the sky before it drops a looted deathstrike missile or two along with a hail of dakka on their heads.
> 
> .


If you like that then you're gonna love what I've got planned for next year, if I manage he 150 then I will have put a serious dent in my backlog, it'll mostly be unstarted vehicles left. I figure i'll do an armoured countdown, 20 vehicles in a year. There is a P-61 Black widow, two T-28 Trojans, an A-10 Thunderbolt and a B-24D Liberator. All still boxed waiting for a similar treatment. There's a veritable ork air force on the cards. And the B-24 is comparable in size to the B-17 that the first plane was based off of.

That's the problem with finishing my looted tank company, instead of being finished my attention shifted skywards.


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

I would love an apoc game against you mate, tanks and walkers on the ground and flyers in the air, no infantry, most kills is 'Da Killiest'.

So, either you make to Aus with your collection or I head back over to the UK again with mine... Damn these logistics issues!


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

Iraqiel said:


> I would love an apoc game against you mate, tanks and walkers on the ground and flyers in the air, no infantry, most kills is 'Da Killiest'.
> 
> So, either you make to Aus with your collection or I head back over to the UK again with mine... Damn these logistics issues!


Yeah troop deployment is always a pain in the ass. An apocalypse game is definitely on the cards somewhere down the line. There was talk among the guys I apocalypse with that the next game we run should be set on the outskirts of a walled city. Massive open planes for tank and walker battles outside, and close packed streets for cityfighting behind the curtain wall. With certain buildings in the city allowing squads to control the wall guns. The Zazirian 809th would be more than welcome to join the imperial defenders. I'm thinking I might have to hire a hall next time around, either that or put my furniture in storage for a week. Hiring a hall is probably cheaper.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

Nearly forgot to post here.
So Gross Miss Kondukt is finished. As are the pilot, bombadier and left side front waist gunner (with the grot on his back).

























For more images and a run down of the bomma project, check out my  Plog 
That's 4 finished and 11 still to do to get me up to date this month. Remember that if i hit my target i get a treat...whee.

I've actually already finished another 2 but they're a surprise for the painting deathmatch this month. Let's see if i can get them done in time. 

Model totals
40k
Orks: 21
White Panthers: 5
DND
Monsters: 5
Heroes: 2
Age of Sigmar
Vampire counts: 37
Heroquest
Monsters: 6
Terrain: 13
Models remaining : 61


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

That's fucking ace mate! :good:


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

Really, really awesome work there Grim. Good showing!


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

Tawa said:


> That's fucking ace mate! :good:





Iraqiel said:


> Really, really awesome work there Grim. Good showing!


Thanks guys. As a bit of an update on the bomber, i had it on display in the window of the shop where i work and a customer offered me £2000 for it. I turned it down, it's been too much of a labour of love but he's asked if i would be willing to put together another one on commission, so i might do another plog just for that project sometime in the near future. Meanwhile I've been a busy bee.











So that's 4 more models to do in the next 5 days and i am caught back up.

Model totals
40k
Orks: 21
White Panthers: 5
DND
Monsters: 5
Heroes: 2
Age of Sigmar
Vampire counts: 37
Heroquest
Monsters: 6
Malifaux
Dreamer band : 7
Terrain: 13
Models remaining : 54


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

GrimzagGorwazza said:


> So that's 4 more models to do in the next 5 days and i am caught back up.


Awesome work Grimzag, you are cracking these guys out. I don't know why, but I read that as 4 more adorables to do... and there was incongruity in my head. Too much uni, too little sleep I think!


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

Iraqiel said:


> Awesome work Grimzag, you are cracking these guys out. I don't know why, but I read that as 4 more adorables to do... and there was incongruity in my head. Too much uni, too little sleep I think!


Thanks Iraqiel. Working back in a hobby shop has really given me the boost i needed. As for sleep, pah, i don't think you need it. Its just a vicious rumour spread by the government to keep us out of the way whilst we're not working. 

Anyways. These four heroquest chaos warriors complete my target for the month.. That's 42 miniatures in a month, i also managed to repaint a couple of nobs who i was switching to another one of my ork groups but they were already considered painted before i started this challenge so i wont count them.









Edit: By looking at these shots i just realised that i never finished the axes. i'll go back and get this done today.

Model totals
40k
Orks: 21
White Panthers: 5
DND
Monsters: 5
Heroes: 2
Age of Sigmar
Vampire counts: 37
Heroquest
Monsters: 4
Malifaux
Dreamer band : 7
Terrain: 13
Models remaining : 50


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

Well i've not posted on here in a while but that doesn't mean i've been slipping.
Last month i managed to get Matilda the medusa tank painted.




























And then i bulk painted more nobs and boys for my feral tides. Nothing fancy, just base colours and brown washes. Their going to be amongst a group of 300 boys so i'm not sweating the details on them too much.










So i fell short of monthly target by 3.5 models but this month i have a secret, if slightly boring for you guys, plan. I want to get ahead of the game and finish this challenge before the year is out, there are so many things that i'm kicking off next year that i think it's going to be vital for me to get ahead where i can, with that in mind i'm going to break my pattern and show you what i plan for this month, if i get it done it'll mean i've completed my challenge for the year.

It’ll also be the greatest quantity of models i’ve painted in a single month. For those with counting skills there are 71 models in this image, they span 10 units across 4 of my various ork armies and represent probably half of the incomplete infantry i’ve got as far as 40k goes. Whilst it’s not fancy or exciting, as far as the reason i embarked on this challenge is concerned, i can’t think of a better way to finish up then knowing that my ork infantry is pretty much up to date.












Model totals
40k
Orks: 29
White Panthers: 5
Imperial Guard:1
DND
Monsters: 5
Heroes: 2
Age of Sigmar
Vampire counts: 37
Heroquest
Monsters: 4
Malifaux
Dreamer band : 7
Terrain: 13
Models remaining : 41


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

So i've been busy. At the moment i have gotten 14 of the 73 models finished and another 10 basecoated ready for dipping.








Sorry the pic is dark, the gf stole my daylight bulb.

That means my unfinished orks look like this.









Model totals
40k
Orks: 43
White Panthers: 5
Imperial Guard:1
DND
Monsters: 5
Heroes: 2
Age of Sigmar
Vampire counts: 37
Heroquest
Monsters: 4
Malifaux
Dreamer band : 7
Terrain: 13
Models remaining : 27


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

Nice one! Saving the grots for last because da boyz will just squish'em anyway if they get in the way?

Also, I just want to record here again how much I love that artillery piece above, it is an awesome looking tank! Considered making cardboard ork symbols and armour plates to give it cross-army functionality (with the help of a little blue tac)?


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

Iraqiel said:


> Nice one! Saving the grots for last because da boyz will just squish'em anyway if they get in the way?


More that i was leaving them because I don't like the models and I definitely am not looking forwards to painting 30 of the blighters.


> Also, I just want to record here again how much I love that artillery piece above, it is an awesome looking tank! Considered making cardboard ork symbols and armour plates to give it cross-army functionality (with the help of a little blue tac)?


Thanks bud, i was pretty happy with it myself. I won't be adding orky glyphs to it, it was mostly made to fill out the "good guys" side of the battlefield in case of apocalypse games. I've worked out that between mine and my brothers orks, every other player in our group could be on the opposite team and we'd still have about 2k more points. If i need another boomgun wagon i'll just build it from scratch, i've got 9 already but they're one of my favourite things to bash together.


So after my last update things happened, i got a writing commission that needed completing on short notice and that pretty much scuppered my ork plans. I also had something of an epiphany. It was pointed out to me that i spend a lot of time painting models that i am only doing for the sake of completion, not because i enjoy the models. That in turn makes the thing feel like a job, not a hobby. So I've decided to stop doing it. Firstly I've scrapped my "Target ork army" list that I was aiming for, too many units are on the list because my inner demons demand that everything comes in even numbers. The grots unit that was photographed above will be sold, i have no interest in painting them and it's not like i need the troops. If it came to it i would rather add another 30 boys to my army and at the moment even that sounds like a chore. 
The other units in that photograph will be painted, they're mostly for partially completed units anyway and there are a couple in there that I'm looking forwards to doing. 

However there isn't time for me to get them done as part of this challenge now, if i want to get the rest of my target hit then I'll need to e choosey with what i work on. So today i managed to hammer out the nine remaining feral boys as they were already more or less base coated.. That brings me to 18 models remaining.









I'll be looking to get the warboss done as well since most of the base colours are done in him. Whilst i was waiting for some of his coats to dry I dug out 2 old terrain projects that have been floating around for years, nearly completed but not quite, now they too are done. 


















16 models remain.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

Been a busy old week, So far i've painted a fighter jet, three buggies and a dreadnought for my orks. 


























Then i've also painted up a beholder, a barbarian and a haunted tree for my dnd.



























That makes 8 models this update, only 8 models remaining and four days to do it.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

So with only 8 models left to hit my target and plenty of time to do it in i've decided to get the last ones out of the way so that i can build a load of stuff up ready for next year.

And here they are, 10 speed freak boys to fill out a squad that previously only consisted of a nob and single boy. Now i need to build them a truck but that can be part of the vehicular madness that i'm foreseeing for next year.









So there you have it, 152 models painted in a year. If i get a chance i'll try to take a group shot with everything in, but for now i'm going to go and cobble together some more orkiness. The waaagh needs more motors.


----------



## Relise (Nov 27, 2011)

:victory: :good: :good: well done! Great to see a target acheived. Especially when its done with sooo much Orky goodness :biggrin:


----------



## SonofVulkan (Apr 14, 2010)

Congratulations! 150 models is a lot to get through in a year! Well done. :victory:


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Nice work, Grim! :good:


EDIT: Have a cookie!


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

Awesome to see the lot completed mate, great work!

Sounds like a good epiphany to have as well, I hope it means that we will see some more brilliant models coming up!


----------

